# Myford ML7-R cross slide



## Vatchmaster (Aug 14, 2021)

_Hi all, my job (mechanic shop) just been given a Myford ML7-R lathe. I obviously am thrilled BUT the cross slide and up (tool holder, top slide, etc) are missing.. So I am wondering how to solve this problem. Are there any place that delivers to Canada that have theses parts, genuine or not, OR is there any way to build those? It was given to us and I cannot spent much to rebuild it.. Please note that for what I'll be using it (bushing, small parts for machinery, etc.), extreme precision is not required. Thanks _


----------



## Vatchmaster (Aug 14, 2021)

Oh and also, for creating parts I have access to a surface grinder and welding machine.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 15, 2021)

You could try searching on the UK Ebay website, you might be able to find one.
The most expedient way would be to fab something yourself, at least until you can find the genuine article
-Mark


----------



## DAT510 (Aug 15, 2021)

Not cheap......
But you can get the parts from here:  






						Myford Ltd Home Page (British Engineering at its best)
					

Myford 254S, Spares List, Buy Spare Parts, Carriage, Saddle, Cross Slide, Feedscrew



					www.myford.co.uk


----------



## redgrouse (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi I had a hunt on UK web sites and found this 





						Myford micro sensitive drilling attachment lever action tailstock chuck for sale
					

We are a small caring family business specializing in second hand and new Myford Lathes, stands and attachments. We try to keep a selection of the following machine specifications Myford Super 7 with/without gearbox & with/without Power cross feed. Myford Super 7 stand length bed and Long bed...



					www.myford-lathes.com
				



It’s actually for a ML8 wood lathe but I am confident it will fit your machine perfectly ? The bottom unit is made as a conversion to fit the ML8 but as far as I can see the rest is the cross and top slide assembly as used on all other machines.  A few detail differences for the Super7 but it’s the right one for your machine IMO
John


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 15, 2021)

My friend has rebuilt several machines in Norway.  He probably has a part machines.  He also has a company distributors in North America.  He can probably figure out a good way to get you one.   Message me and I can give you his email.


----------



## Vatchmaster (Aug 22, 2021)

Thank you for your replies, I finally decided to build the missing parts


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 22, 2021)

Keep an eye on Kijiji (ontario) , there are a couple of sellers that deal with Myford lathes,  I believe they buy old or non functional lathes and sell the parts . I see their ads every once in awhile,








						Myford Metal Lathes | Shop for New & Used Goods! Find Everything from Furniture to Baby Items Near You in Ontario | Kijiji Classifieds
					

Find Myford Metal Lathes in Buy & Sell | Buy and sell new and used items near you in Ontario. Whether you are looking for a new bicycle or a used couch, Kijiji has what you're looking for.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------

